# Rtl8191su

## Leizarge

Hi,

I have an RTL8191SU (USB Wlan) adapter in my pc and I am not getting it to work (I can only see it in lsusb). I downloaded the driver from the Realtek website and it compiles without problems - but it freezes my PC a few seconds after modprobing it. The kernel version does not matter, I have tried them all from 2.6.32 up to 2.6.36.

So my question is: Did anyone here got an 8191SU NIC working on gentoo?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## chithanh

Do not use the driver from the Realtek website, unless you have no other choice.

You will find a driver for the rtl8192su in the staging section of the kernel config. Press / in menuconfig to search if you can't find it. Enable that and completely remove the realtek driver. (Important: including the kernel module which it installed!)

----------

## St0fF

Sorry to renew this old thread.

I have problems getting the rtl8191su to work with gentoo-sources-3.3.0.  I've tried to include all Realtek wireless drivers - none gets loaded automatically.  I tried adding the usb-id to the rtl8192cu driver, but dmesg shows something like "unable to load firmware" (I'm posting from a secondary OS right now...)

Is there a way to extract this firmware from the windows drivers and somehow get it to be used by the kernel module?

EDID: p.s.: ~amd64

Any help is very appreciated,

Stefan

----------

## Gusar

Just install the linux-firmware package.

----------

## chithanh

What does "lsusb" say about your wireless device?

----------

## St0fF

Thanks for the replies so far.  I'm on my laptop now (as the "updated" workstation is running windows right now for faster NTFS access).

```

St0fFTablet linux # dmesg

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, device number 3

usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8172

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: Product: RTL8191S WLAN Adapter 

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Manufacturer Realtek 

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

```

```
St0fFTablet linux # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191S WLAN Adapter

```

I just found the staging drivers.  Testing now on my laptop (amd64 stable, gentoo-sources-3.2.12).

[/code]

----------

## St0fF

Well, the results were not the best ... see this excerpt from my syslog:

```

Apr 24 23:48:14 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

Apr 24 23:48:14 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: DriverVersion: v7_0.20100831

Apr 24 23:48:14 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: register rtl8712_netdev_ops to netdev_ops

Apr 24 23:48:14 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: USB_SPEED_HIGH with 4 endpoints

Apr 24 23:48:14 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: Boot from EFUSE: Autoload OK

Apr 24 23:48:15 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: CustomerID = 0x0000

Apr 24 23:48:15 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: MAC Address from efuse = 00:02:72:b0:86:ee

Apr 24 23:48:15 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: Loading firmware from "rtlwifi/rtl8712u.bin"

Apr 24 23:48:15 St0fFTablet kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver r8712u

Apr 24 23:48:15 St0fFTablet kernel: r8712u: Firmware request failed

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet hdapsd[8489]: parking

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000000003d1c

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: IP: [<ffffffffa025a9e8>] r871xu_dev_remove+0x108/0x120 [r8712u]

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: PGD 0 

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP 

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: CPU 1 

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: Modules linked in: r8712u(C) ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_conntrack nf_defrag_ipv4 ip_tables x_tables hdaps(O) tp_smapi(O) thinkpad_ec(O) ext4 jbd2 snd_hda_codec_analog iwl3945 snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec iwl_legacy sdhci_pci snd_hwdep mac80211 sdhci snd_pcm e1000e firewire_ohci cfg80211 thinkpad_acpi mmc_core firewire_core snd_page_alloc

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: 

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: Pid: 366, comm: khubd Tainted: G         C O 3.2.12-gentoo-St0fFTablet #1 LENOVO 776294G/776294G

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa025a9e8>]  [<ffffffffa025a9e8>] r871xu_dev_remove+0x108/0x120 [r8712u]

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff88007aba5c50  EFLAGS: 00010246

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000680 RCX: 0000000000000008

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: RDX: ffff88006d2b79c0 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff88004e747830

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: RBP: ffff88004e747830 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 00000000000002b7

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000000

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: R13: ffff8800087da888 R14: ffff8800087da800 R15: 000000000000001f

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88007d500000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: CR2: 0000000000003d1c CR3: 0000000001805000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: Process khubd (pid: 366, threadinfo ffff88007aba4000, task ffff88007aa2af00)

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: Stack:

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: ffff88004e747830 ffff88004e747800 ffffffffa0263a80 ffff8800087da800

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: ffffffffa0263ae8 ffffffff8142e4f6 ffff88004e747830 ffffffffa0263ae8

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: ffff88007a3b5c00 0000000000000001 ffff88004e747800 ffffffff813cb566

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff8142e4f6>] ? usb_unbind_interface+0x56/0x150

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff813cb566>] ? __device_release_driver+0x76/0xe0

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff813cb5f5>] ? device_release_driver+0x25/0x40

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff813cb0f2>] ? bus_remove_device+0x72/0xa0

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff813c8cf6>] ? device_del+0x126/0x1a0

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff8142d1a5>] ? usb_disable_device+0x95/0x1b0

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff814262f9>] ? usb_disconnect+0x99/0x130

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff814278c3>] ? hub_thread+0x9b3/0x10c0

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff81061580>] ? wake_up_bit+0x40/0x40

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff81426f10>] ? usb_new_device+0x190/0x190

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff81426f10>] ? usb_new_device+0x190/0x190

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff810610e6>] ? kthread+0x96/0xa0

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff815b8974>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff81061050>] ? kthread_worker_fn+0x120/0x120

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: [<ffffffff815b8970>] ? gs_change+0xb/0xb

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: Code: 8b 64 24 10 4c 8b 6c 24 18 4c 8b 74 24 20 48 83 c4 28 e9 9c b5 1c e1 0f 1f 40 00 48 89 df e8 60 06 00 00 e9 7c ff ff ff 0f 1f 00 <c7> 83 9c 36 00 00 01 00 00 00 e9 45 ff ff ff 90 90 90 90 90 90 

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: RIP  [<ffffffffa025a9e8>] r871xu_dev_remove+0x108/0x120 [r8712u]

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: RSP <ffff88007aba5c50>

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: CR2: 0000000000003d1c

Apr 24 23:48:56 St0fFTablet kernel: ---[ end trace e5ffb2ba8e9f7d1a ]---

Apr 24 23:48:57 St0fFTablet hdapsd[8489]: un-parking

```

The oops happened when I pulled out the WLAN-Stick from USB.

As I couldn't find the firmware blob, I searched and found net-wireless/rtl8192su-firmware - may that be the key?

----------

## chithanh

No, only linux-firmware as Gusar said.

----------

## Gusar

The r8172u driver in kernel 3.2 has issues. Use the 3.3 kernel.

----------

## St0fF

Thank you both very much.  I'll try and report back as soon as possible. (There are 1.5TB left to be copied)

----------

## St0fF

backreport...

the 3.3.4 driver from staging works well, it should get noted inside the Kconfig-Help that one needs the linux-firmware package.

Thank you very much for the help.  I really appreciate your help.

Cheers,

Stefan

----------

